# Columbus Area Trespasser!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Confronted this dude today on private property. Told him to leave, he proceeds to knock an arrow (I perceive that as a threat). He eventually walked away as I was calling law enforcement. He said that he was going to screw up the area for me. I took that seriously, and took down our cameras. Well, this idiot happens to walk right in front of one on his way back to his vehicle. 

Anyways, anyone recognize this guy?!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

wow knocking an arrow is such a stupid move on his part glad you kept your cool. I doubt you will ever see him again. Maybe show the landowner maybe he knows the person.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats a grade A jacka$$ right there!!! I would say that is a threat as well hope you find out who he is.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have my CCW and carry while bow hunting for situations like this. This is not to suggest that i would have pulled it on him for knocking an arrow, but it makes me feel better having it there. Now that you know you are not alone in your spot, be careful, there is no telling what this guys story is. Good luck.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

My 9mm will be with me from now on. Freakin' worst part about urban hunting.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Too bad you have to deal with #$%holes like this in the woods. I always carry when hunting and would've drew down when he knocked an arrow. Let them know you mean business! Hope your spot doesn't get ruined!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

On my property?

My first question after him nocking an arrow...
"Why'd ya bring a bow and arrow to a gun fight"?
On somebody else' property? 
Let the law handle it...


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

thats why i dont deer hunt anymore .. just chase my birds ..that sucks .. i went last year with my buddy to help him run out 2 guys on his place oh we had big guns i not going to lie i let my guy go my buddy took his guy bow tree stand and told him if he wanted them back to call the cops well he still has the stuff


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Reminds me of the guys I got on cam at that "one spot" Kyle


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Hope you find out who this a55hole is. 
I had a buddy a few years ago that got into it with a trespasser. So he set up 5 different cameras up in the woods to see if he may return..........He returned alright. He was caught on camera walking thru the woods rubbing deodorant all over trees. The law wasn't called this this poor fella got his payback.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

glad you kept your cool and called law enforcement.... Do not pull out a gun unless you plan on using it...Just my opinion


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I take an arrow being knocked as putting his life in danger very scary situation


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

That guy does look familiar. I have seen him on a barstool in a little small town pizza shop a little NW of Columbus. Not sure where your hunting but I would put money down it's the same guy.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

toledoeyebanger said:


> I have my CCW and carry while bow hunting for situations like this. This is not to suggest that i would have pulled it on him for knocking an arrow, but it makes me feel better having it there. Now that you know you are not alone in your spot, be careful, there is no telling what this guys story is. Good luck.


Same here...I am thrilled that we are allowed to carry while bowhunting for that very reason.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> That guy does look familiar. I have seen him on a barstool in a little small town pizza shop a little NW of Columbus. Not sure where your hunting but I would put money down it's the same guy.


Thanks for your replies. I don't think he will be coming back. And we do have a good idea who he is now.

Bonecrusher: I'm hunting very close to town. A lot of shady characters and 'hunters' who do not pay attention to any laws becase they have been hunting these woods for years. Whether it be parks, back yards, random patches of woods, they go.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Be careful and watch your back side. Keep us posted on how things work out.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hate it when a hunt is ruined due to scumbags!!

I had a guy knock an arrow on me once.....I was only 14 years old and lived on a large farm with a 110 acre woods. Nobody had written permission other than me, my brother and my father (we didn't own the farm, but lived there on site and worked it). I took my buddy to hunt with me this late Oct afternoon when we got out of school. I led my buddy to MY stand since he wouldn't know where it was. Upon arrival, there was a hunter already in my stand I may have been young, but I knew right/wrong. I walked to the base of the tree and told him to get down. He told me to f-off We stood our ground and told him we weren't going anywhere (this is before the day of cell phones). He climbed down and proceeded to be a real a-hole when I said I was following him out to his vehicle. He turned around and knocked an arrow and lifted his bow (he didn't draw). It scared us both and we retreated back to my house (1/2 mile walk). When I arroved home my dad was at work, but my older brother (early 20's at the time - I was an "accident") grabbed an AK and jumped on his quad furious while mom called the police for a deputy. Guy never was found by anybody (good thing as he wouldn't have left the farm except in a police car (and he might of gotten a little injured from "falling down" if my brother caught up to him - you still don't mess with my bro if you are smart); report filed with deputy when he arrived.

Worst part was mom didn't want me back there alone anymore period. I had to wait until 3:30 when my brother got off work and he would ride me back to my stand on his quad and pick me up at dark. Mom got over it, but it shook her more than me. I also received my first pistol from dad that year without mom ever knowing it - little over/under .22 mag darringer style. It may not have been legal, but I carried it back there with me until I moved off the farm...never had any other problems though.

If you've never had a weapon drawn on you, it is a paralizing feeling. I was robbed at gun point in Columbus when I was 21 and a student at OSU. I'll never forget the fear when that guy put a gun to my head Son of gun only got my ids, 1 credit card and maybe $15; I was a broke college kid.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

so retarded man...hunting just isnt the same anymore with people these days who have no respect for following laws. it really does take the joy out of it man. every time i'm in the woods i pretty much expect to see someone walk by anymore...whether im on private or public. really makes you just not want to go out anymore b/c of these d-bags. who nocks an arrow after theyre obviously in the wrong? man this guy is a tool.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

He kinda looks like your Dad from the picture. Good Luck with the dush. Hope he leaves you alone.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

If you find out who this guy is and where he lives please let me know, I will be more then happy to help you out with this if the game warden does not do anything.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My property, other private property, or public land wouldn't matter to me. If he nocked an arrow after being confronted, i would have drilled him. No questions, no doubts. Would you not draw if someone pumped a round into the chamber of their shotgun? Not me.

Not trying to be too trigger happy but that sure reeks of intent to me, if not intimidation, which would prove he was threatening harm just for the reaction.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm thinking he was knocking it more as a defensive matter for himself. I had one knocked already when I walked up to him, not to threaten, but because I heard his loud butt walkin thru the woods and thought a big buck was walking by! I have a feeling this bozo will not be back...I'm sure he was hiding in the woods and saw the multiple officers looking for him.


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

I would have been pissed. I commend you for keeping your cool. I would have called the cops, followed him to his car and had the entire deal documented. Slap him with trespassing and obtain a restraining order for that property. You should let the cops check this guy's record as he may have past violations. He looks decked out so he may practice trespassing. If anybody knocks an arrow me, then he's better be prepared to use it. I will call his bluff. In his mind, he "shot" you. We need to change our culture of letting people go. We need to adopt some of Canada's sportsmen practices where if you do what you're not supposed to do, then you will pay dearly. No more forgiveness. We need to get serious about protecting our outdoor treasures.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Kudos to you for keeping the level head in the matter. It sounds like this guy is definitely someone you don't want to have around and contacting authorities was the right move.

The guys on here that are threatening to shoot him at that point need to keep things in perspective. As Mushi said he was probably doing it in a defensive mode rather than attack mode. I am pretty sure that if you fired on a bowhunter because he had an arrow nocked that you would be spending time behind bars yourself. I am not suggesting you ignore his actions but a deer hunter trespassing situation should be able to be to addressed without weapons being fired. Besides if you were close to each other when/if he decided to draw I would think you could overtake him before he ever drew on you.

Involving the authorities is the best and safest move you could have made. Anything that you did your self could have had some very long lasting negative consequences.


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mush now i see why landowner is leary of letting people on the property. Hope he dont mess your hunting up the rest of the season.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> As Mushi said he was probably doing it in a defensive mode rather than attack mode. I am pretty sure that if you fired on a bowhunter because he had an arrow nocked that you would be spending time behind bars yourself. .


Dont' get me wrong, I don't agree with just shooting somebody. However, if someone knocks an arrow and points it at me (not saying it was pointed at him in this case), I'm not taking that as "he's probably in defense mode". Probably isn't enough for me to lose my life in the woods to some scumbag! Also, if it's pointed at you, you're completely covered by the law as far as self defense goes.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> Kudos to you for keeping the level head in the matter. It sounds like this guy is definitely someone you don't want to have around and contacting authorities was the right move.
> 
> The guys on here that are threatening to shoot him at that point need to keep things in perspective. As Mushi said he was probably doing it in a defensive mode rather than attack mode. I am pretty sure that if you fired on a bowhunter because he had an arrow nocked that you would be spending time behind bars yourself. I am not suggesting you ignore his actions but a deer hunter trespassing situation should be able to be to addressed without weapons being fired. Besides if you were close to each other when/if he decided to draw I would think you could overtake him before he ever drew on you.
> 
> Involving the authorities is the best and safest move you could have made. Anything that you did your self could have had some very long lasting negative consequences.


Well said.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

At least you have a pic to show the cops.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well I'm not sure what i would have done when he loaded hes bow but in my past years my hands were faster than my brain,and i think i would of had to turn his power off for him then,and then tied his ass up till the law got there,i don't think your done with this bird,he looks like hes at the age of being retired,so he will pouch during the week when your at work, he had to park some were and i would of fallowed him out at a good distance,so he couldn't see me and got his plate number, good luck and be safe,


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Im willing to bet that guy has some frequent flyer miles from this post! Probably reviewing it as I type! You need to stop hunting the ghetto buddy


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> Im willing to bet that guy has some frequent flyer miles from this post! Probably reviewing it as I type! You need to stop hunting the ghetto buddy


I hope he is!


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

Did you see where a Pennsylvania game warden was just killed while investigating a possible poacher? This is horrible... I'm telling you, if I run across any trespasser in the dark woods and he threatens me or my kids in any way.....between the poor economy, the increased hunting pressure on public lands and other factors, the variables favor an increased frequency of trespassing and/or poaching - and these desperate hoodlums will harm you if they think they will get arrested. My advice to all of you is to hunt/fish safely, legally, avoid any confrontations and report all violations ASAP to the proper authorities.


----------

